# Help Needed With Flash Player For Le Pan Tablet



## MeliMi (Aug 21, 2012)

I really, really need help for my Le Pan Table TC970 2.2 OS, Please!!! When I follow directions per the manuf. to go to the play store to download Adobe Flash Player, I do not see one for "android". Can someone help, plse!!! I am using Google, not Google Chrome.

Thanks In Advance


----------



## PeggyDean (Feb 2, 2013)

I, too am having same issues.. Has anyone advised you????


----------

